# Union outlook st louis



## Savage16 (Jun 20, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea about anything good going in st louis, i hear rumors mitsubishi will be doing something in the chrysler plant, will that involve us union men


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

arent you still on the list waiting to get a call?


----------



## Savage16 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes but soon I will be well on my way, now without answering my question with another question could someone please give me an answer if they have heard this as well, or anything else


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

From what I hear about St Louis, UBC or Ibew might try and get the electric work


----------



## Savage16 (Jun 20, 2010)

oh very nice this would be a great thing for st louis to have one of those plants running again with union behind it, now for the ford plant


----------

